# [SOLVED] Missing dll ...



## LegendXV (May 6, 2014)

So I recently reinstalled Windows and formatted my drive (everything's gone!). I went to install Rome 2 and tried launching the game, but I get this strange error ...

twitchsdk_32_release.dll is missing

I'd gotten a previous dll error (but I installed DirectX redistributable 2010 feb) to fix it. I really don't know how else to fix this error.


Things I've done:

- Download DirectX Web Installer --> Installation failed (told me to check DirectX Log at the start of installation)
- Download DirectX 2010 Feb Redistributable --> Installation success (solved an initial missing DLL error)
- Run the DirectX installer inside the Rome 2 folder to make sure required files are installed --> Success, but still failure to launch game.


This is getting very annoying. I never had this issue prior to reinstalling windows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing dll ...*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Judging by the name, it seems to be a file to allow users to stream their content to Twitch.Tv

Have you tried to just reinstall Rome 2?


----------



## LegendXV (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Missing dll ...*

Hi! I'm tempted to reinstall Rome 2 again, but I'd done that for the previous dll and it didn't have any solution.

I was going to hold it off ... but now that you suggested it I'll run the installer again.


----------



## LegendXV (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Missing dll ...*

I reinstalled Rome ... no success.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing dll ...*

Are you installing this through Steam?

It seems that twitchsdk_32_release.dll cannot be removed by you deleting it. It is either an issue with the game installer not redownloading twitchsdk_32_release.dll or Steam.


----------



## LegendXV (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Missing dll ...*

Hehe it just fixed. Not sure what caused it. Rebooted after the install (and I installed like 100 updates for Microsoft. Not sure if that's it ...)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Missing dll ...*

Glad to hear its working then.


----------



## Calvin Heitman (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: Missing dll ...*

What updates did you use when I try to play Rise of nations i get that error message?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Please start a new thread of your own.


----------

